# July 4th Delayed, Leak Detector



## Paula Marie (Dec 14, 2010)

This happened in 2008 but is worth sharing the memory and photos.

It was 4th of July and I had went to the market to get food for our family outing. I returned and packed up the ice chest and went to gather up the dogs and to my dismay my dogs, including 1 very filthy 7 month old golden.. come running up the deck. It appeared that someone was digging.. and water was involved.

The first picture was the dogs realizing it was time to go byebye for they had noticed the packing of lawn chairs and fishing poles earlier in the day.

The next picture is me asking Sienna what she has been up to? Can anyone say guilt??

The 3rd picture was the realization that a bath was going to happen before byebye... and byebye was being postponed for a little bit.

All I could do was laugh at her. Also, we discovered that she is an incredible leak detector. We had put the underground irrigation system in the ground in May and apparently one of the fittings were leaking underground and Sienna heard it and dug it up. For that summer she was referred to as The Leak Detector!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I can just see it all in living color! What a face on that girl, hahaha.


----------



## Paula Marie (Dec 14, 2010)

She is quite the charector.. she has developed into the most amazing animal. I believe it took about 2.5 years before she completely left puppyhood behind!


----------

